# Need help identifying/dating jars



## hmweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

Nevermind, no matter what I do I can't upload picture (says "file is too large").


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Howdy hmweaver,

 Welcome. Have you considered reading the directions?

 Some assembly required...


----------



## hmweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion, but I tried editing the pictures and tried taking the pictures real close, all that does is blur any detail and they still don't upload anyway.

 The jars are:

 Lamb Mason, 1/2 gal, on bottom it has the letter L
 Bernardin Mason, 1/2 gal - on bottom it has the numbers 300 - 84 in rectangle, 2 in square, F in diamond
 blue Ball mason (1910 - 1923 logo), 1/2 gal - on bottom has the numbers 3 and 5 that look like handwriting
 blue Ball perfect mason (1910 - 1923 logo), 1/2 gal - on bottom has the stamped number 6
 Atlas Good Luck with 4 leaf clover, 1 qt - on bottom has the number 5 over a number 1, bail and wire w/o the lid

 All the jars have side seams.  I know these jars are not going to make me rich, I'm just curious about the history.  Except for Ball, I have never even heard of the others.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey hmweaver,

 If you have your photos at a photo hosting site, there is a way, using the [IMG} code Ã  la.jpg[/IMG] brackets are used here successfully 96% of the time. [8D] Can't use those  brackets, so mind that. 

 My camera will take these hugely pixelated photos too. You gotz to put em in the shrinkerator.

 [IMG]http://www.deviantart.com/download/174368992/My_Shrink_Ray_by_comandercool22.png


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 25, 2012)

Resizing - what works for me is to take the photo from a bit of a distance, then crop it.  Or, you can change the setting on your camera.

 Jars - Lamb Mason 1930s-1940s Lamb Glass Co. Mt. Vernon OH
          Bernardin Mason early 1950s - that should be a TF in diamond on the base indicating manufactured Tropical Glass & Box Co. Jacksonville FL for the Bernardin Bottle Cap Co., Evansville IN.  These were also made by the Latchford Glass Co. Los Angeles CA with their name embossed on the base.  
          Ball jars (2) you already have the dates, I'm not sure what the question is on those.  
          Atlas Good Luck 1921-1950 Hazel Atlas Glass Co. Wheeling WV.  Dates can be broken down further by the style of the wire bail.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 26, 2012)

welcome to the site..
 Lamb Mason $ 6-8
 Atlas Good Luck $ 8 -10 
 The others we need to see the pictures.
 I use Photobucket to post pictures. Don't delete the pictures after u post them. 
 Hey Surface, perhaps you could PM Mr. Weaver the instructions to upload..I'd never would have figured it out with those.  []


----------



## hmweaver (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for the answers.  I was given a box of about 50 jars, mostly mason jars but some were old peanut butter jars and pickle jars with the labels still attached.  (They were from the 30's - 60's and the companies are gone.)


----------



## hmweaver (Jul 26, 2012)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

> some were old peanut butter jars and pickle jars with the labels still attached.


 
 Hey hmweaver,

 You know we have to see photos, right. Please figure out a way.

 If you've got your photos on a hosting site, sandwich the image code, between a couple of these bracket guys >>> *[/b]your photo ending in .jpg[b][IMG][/b], and by golly, we've got pictures...

 [IMG]http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2715/4500853425_530caedbee.jpg*


----------



## hmweaver (Jul 26, 2012)

https://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj542/hmweaver1/Picture537.jpg
 https://s1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj542/hmweaver1/Picture538.jpg
 https://s1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj542/hmweaver1/Picture536.jpg


----------



## epackage (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Jul 26, 2012)

Insert those same links between these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your pics will showup like thay did in my post, thanks for sharing...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^^ That's the ticket.


----------

